
Thousands of Facebook accounts disabled for no reason - rchen8
https://www.reddit.com/r/facebook/
======
tywkeene
I nuked my account probably 2 years ago. I wasn't in a great place personally,
or professionally, and FB only contributed to my mindless procrastination.
Probably one of the best things I did at the time, and that's not even to
mention all of the hectic political and family drama that goes with scrolling
your wall.

I'll be interested to see their response to all of this. Honestly I wouldn't
be surprised if a good majority of these people were blatantly breaking the
rules in some way, and they got caught up in a big sweep to remove those
accounts, or someone fscked up and entered the wrong database table name in
the "Delete accounts" service behind the scenes.

